# Slingshot Of The Month - Mar 2013 - Nominations



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*Slingshot of The Month - Mar 2013 - Nominations*

Rules:
*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in The previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and The exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement
Winners will also receive a custom avatar with The year, Month and place. These can be used how you wish, as an avatar, in your signature file or on your own website.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I would like to nominate Gardengroove for his *Trefoil Ergo Variant *http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21659-trefoil-ergo-variant/


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

My pleasure to nominate Quercusuber for this fine Acacia Shooter http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21606-acacia-shooter/


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

I´d like to nominate Btoons Classik Oaker which can be found here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21601-classic-oaker-with-csymsp-swell/

His simple yet beautiful designs, combined with great craftsmanship amaze me every time.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

I would like to nominate Chepo69's Bibiantia. Simple, classic and amazing craftmanship.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21635-natural-fork-bibianita/


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

My nomination goes to this amazing and beautiful piece from Btoon84 "Zebrawood Classic" http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21313-zebrawood-classic/#entry256597


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

I've never nominated anyone before. I'm gonna try to do this without messin it up -- hopefully. I'm such a klutz. 

I love Flicks racy new slingshot with its cool ammo dispenser. Ergonomic and aesthetically pleasing.

Here's the link:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21515-ebony-and-ivory/

Oh boy! And here's the photo:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I nominate the "Ting-itty Ting" from Quarterinmynose:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21391-ting-itty-ting-ting-ting/


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dang this was a tough choice, picking which one I wanted to nominate! There are so many I would like to put up here for the recognition they deserve. But, there can be only one!(que epic lightning crash!)

I would like to nominate AKM with his latest iteration of the Orias. I think my heart actually skips a beat sometimes when I look at these pictures, probably from the diversion of blood flow. :blink: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21274-orias/#entry256044


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd like to nominate AnTrAxX for his "Copper Hammer". The build log can be found here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21256-13-copper-hammer-buildlog-incomming/

And heres a pic of the warlock:


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

GardenGrove has made a beautiful slingshot that anyone would enjoy.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21682-little-brother-for-the-scout/

GardenGrove - - - Little brother for the scout - - - -


----------



## MissLace (Feb 13, 2013)

Well after slinging with this thing tonight I would like to nominate it. It is just beautifull and functional I really like this maple fork. Almost more then my own :naughty: . Here is a link to the thred http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21721-spalted-maple-chalice/

​


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Something I would not mind having myself.

Winnie's "Boiled leather slingshot".

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21733-boiled-leather-slingshot/


----------



## slingshotblues (Aug 14, 2012)

i would like to nominate AKM Slingshots - Orias


----------

